#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   er wacht nicht auf!! >

## rosee

Guten Tag 
ich bin echt verzweifelt und sehr traurig und hoffe hier Hilfe zu finden..
Ich habe einen sehr guten Freund der leider im Ausland lebt und ich somit nicht viele oder eindeutige Informationen bekomme und leider auch nicht bei ihm sein kann. Er ist 26 Jahre alt.
Nach einem Fehler bei einer Operation im Kopf hatte er immer sehr starke Kopfschmerzen. Tests haben gezeigt dass sich eine Vene (?) verstopft hat und es wurde for 2 Tage später eine Operation geplant.
12 Stunden vor der Operation hat er schlecht Luft bekommen und aus seinem Ohr kam Blut raus und er wurde sofort operiert weil warten gefährlich wäre. Der Eingriff sollte höchstens eine halbe Stunde dauern und aufwachsphase höchstens 6std. Nun ja er hatte wohl innere Blutungen und ist bis jetzt, nach 72 Stunden immer noch nicht aufgewacht.
Zu seiner Situation vielleicht erklärt es ja auch einbisschen warum er möglicherweise im Koma liegt.. 
Er hat sehr selten geschlafen hatte immer schlafprobleme und generell kein einfaches Leben viel um die Ohren viele Sorgen und dann hatte er einige Wochen diese starken Kopfschmerzen.. kann es sein dass sein Körper jetzt einfach diese ruhe braucht? Warum wacht er nicht auf?
Der Arzt meinte er könnte jeden Moment aufwachen.. bald oder erst in vielen Monaten. Ich habe so angst dass er beeinträchtigt ist wenn er wieder aufwacht.. kann das sein bei seiner Situation? 
Ich habe leider nicht mehr Informationen also genaueres zur Operation.. ich hoffe das reicht aus um mir einige Fragen zu beantworten weil ich das Gefühl habe bei der Entfernung kaum was mitzubekommen und es ist auch nur eine Person die mir ab und zu sagt ob es was neues gibt..  
Ich bedanke mich im voraus  
Liebe Grüße

----------


## josie

Hallo Rosee!
Es ist schierig, in diesem Fall eindeutig Auskunft zu geben, uns fehlen einfach zuviele Informationen  

> innere Blutungen und ist bis jetzt, nach 72 Stunden immer noch nicht aufgewacht.

  Du meinst, die Blutungen sind im Kopf, dann wäre das sicher eine Erklärung, daß er jetzt nicht aufwacht. Durch die Blutungen wird ja im Gehirn Gewebe gedrückt und je nachdem, in welchem Bereich es ist, kann es zu Komplikationen kommen, eine davon ist im Moment, daß er nicht aufwacht. 
Ob er danach Schäden hat kann hier keiner sagen, wenn überhaupt, können das die Ärzte vor Ort sagen, die entsprechende Untersuchungsergebnisse vorliegen haben und sehen können, wo der Blutungsherd ist/war. 
Es ist leider so, daß da jetzt Geduld gefragt ist, hat dein Freund vor Ort niemand, der ihn besucht, auch wenn er jetzt nicht wach ist?

----------


## rosee

Hallo liebe Josie, 
Danke für deine Antwort.
Ja leider habe ich auch nicht viele Informationen, er hat einen besten Freund mit dem ich kommuniziere und seine Schwester. Beide haben auch nicht viel Ahnung und sind sehr durch den Wind und können mir einfach nicht alles beantworten.
Genau die Blutungen waren im Kopf weil diese Vene einfach so geschwollen war und dann bei der Operation diese inneren Blutungen entstanden sind.
Es ist echt schwer geduldig zu sein vor allem weil ich einfach nicht weiß ob es sich um Tage oder Monate handeln wird.. kennst du vielleicht einen ähnlichen Fall und wie lange sowas dauern kann?
Der Arzt meinte auch die Schäden hängen davon ab wie lange er sich im Koma befinden wird..

----------


## josie

Hallo Rosee!  

> Genau die Blutungen waren im Kopf weil diese Vene einfach so geschwollen war und dann bei der Operation diese inneren Blutungen entstanden sind

 Vermutlich hat dein Freund ein Aneurysma gehabt, wenn dieses erst während der Op geplatzt ist, dann dürften die Aussichten eigentlich ganz gut sein, weil die Blutung ja gleich beseitigt wurde und dadurch keine oder wenig Schäden entstanden sind(was die Blutung betrifft)
Ob während der Op alles glatt gelaufen ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen und wie lange es dauert kann ich dir auch nicht sagen.
Wo ist dein Freund denn, wurde der Schädel geöffnet?

----------

